# Bonded Mounts for Water Paladins



## trentonjoe (Jan 9, 2003)

I run a  game that is predominently water (and thus has very little land).  One of players is a paladin who is getting ready for his bonded mount.  He wants a water type creature.  ANy ideas?

ALl I can come up with so far is dolphin, squid, baby dragon turtle, and large jelly fish (I like that one).

Please help.


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work (Jan 9, 2003)

What about one of those really large seahorses that Aquaman used to zip about on?

Or maybe a huge pirrannah.


----------



## Nifft (Jan 9, 2003)

Hammerhead, Manta / Stingray, Manatee, some kind of dinosaur...

 -- Nifft

PS: also Sea Lion, Seal, Walrus, and of course Dire Penguin!


----------



## Kilmore (Jan 9, 2003)

Personally, I'm torn between a dolphin and an intelligent magical SeaDoo.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 9, 2003)

Manta Rays make awesome Mounts (and they can virtually fly! - albeit for short distances)

Dolphins or even better Whales make good mounts too (although Dolphins are cooler) ps however Dolphins imc are considered an intelligent race and I have had 1 Dolphin Ranger in the past...

also
Sharks, Swordfish, Marlin, Giant Eels, Giant Turtles, Sea Lions, giant Sea Horses,Hippocampus, Mosasaurs, Plesiosaur,


----------



## BOZ (Jan 9, 2003)

well, when aeo gets on this thread, he'll have 1,000,000 answers for you.    until then, i can tell you that i think besides dolphins (D&D dolphins are traditionally LG alignment), i think a hippocampus is the ideal mount for humanoids underwater.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 9, 2003)

add Huge Giant Lobster, giant Crab, Collosal Nautilus (with a shell you can actually enter and use as a shelter) and Trilobite to the list too. Also one of my favourite beasties the Sea Scorpion (prehistoric Erupydes (sp) - they were awesome and deadly!)

Also it struck me that you don't actually need to stick to 'Aquatic' creatures.

What about a 'Giant' Giant Albatross - allowing you to soar over the waves for months - or  any other Sea bird - giant gannets, skua, frigate birds, shags, sea hawks etc etc


----------



## Wolf72 (Jan 9, 2003)

the converted hippocampus  is in the Tome of Horrors!


----------



## BOZ (Jan 9, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Also it struck me that you don't actually need to stick to 'Aquatic' creatures.*




unless the campaign is taking place below the water.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 10, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *
> 
> unless the campaign is taking place below the water.   *




It is mostly above/in water but a fair amount of it is underwater.
I am thinking about a giant otter now.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Jan 10, 2003)

Well here's the list from the old paladin handbook from 2e.

hippocampus, sea horse, sea lion, small whale, or
dolphin

Also I suggest a celestial orca, becaus they rock. 

What's that celestial orca?  

"owwoooaoggoaa"

Timmy's stuck in a giant crab?

"owwooeeoooggaooae!!"

My god!  to arms!

-F


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 10, 2003)

My campaign takes place primarily underwater, as well. I'll second those who suggested the hippocampus or giant seahorse, perhaps even a celestial variation. Depending on the level of the campaign, you could try a legendary eagle ray or titanic krill...


okay, lose the last one...


----------



## bret (Jan 10, 2003)

Add Manatee (sea cows) to the list.

Since Defenders of the Faith mentioned using Dragons as mounts, you could look through some of the aquatic dragons as well.

Personally, I like the idea of a paladin using a harness to be pulled through the water by a giant Sea Cod.

That was Cod, not God.

Sort of an underwater charriot, without need for the charriot.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd say a seahorse.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jan 10, 2003)

It's been said before but giant seahorse, hippocampus, and sea lion should be the standbyes. When I was last playing in an underwater campaign, my Triton paladin was riding a seahorse and waiting to be appropriate level to call a Celestial Sea Lion mount.

Dolphins, orcas, etc are nifty but it might create problems if your characters spend much time in the depths of the sea when the dolphins and orcas can't get up for water.


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 10, 2003)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *When I was last playing in an underwater campaign, my Triton paladin was riding a seahorse and waiting to be appropriate level to call a Celestial Sea Lion mount. *




   In my undersea campaign, there is a foo sea lion.


----------



## DWARF (Jan 10, 2003)

How about a Giant Squid, Cuttlefish or Octopus?


----------



## diaglo (Jan 10, 2003)

Pan Lung okay so you have to do a conversion.


----------

